# Smoker Shipping Cost



## dinosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Could anyone tell me about how much it should cost to ship a 600 lb smoker 750 miles?  I was given a price of $550 and this seems high to me but I don't know for sure.  Any opinions?


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

That sounds a little high, I would call a bunch of shipping companies to get a good average price.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

You can figure freight charges on UPS or check the zone charts there. I'd imagine FedEx would have the same options on their site.


----------



## nybbq (Sep 28, 2012)

My 1600 lb smoker went 300 miles for $750. So you may not be far off at $550 and 750 miles.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 28, 2012)

Had my 1 ton trailer smoker loaded into a semi tractor/trailer unit and brought 1200 miles for $1100. No wear and tear on the smoker this way. You can go to www.uship.com and put in a request for bids and see what you get. Only problem is you don't always know who you are dealing with. I went with a actaul ltl trucking company and paid a little more but the peace of mind was worth it.

Do alot of shopping around it's worth the time.


----------

